# Missing studs



## mikecarsy (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm always missing studs what is the easiest way to get a screw in one every time. Draw lines, shoot a laser line?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Look for a different occupation :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

mikecarsy said:


> I'm always missing studs what is the easiest way to get a screw in one every time. Draw lines, shoot a laser line?


Practice makes perfect. Otherwise lines make happy finishers. Just don't push to hard on the pencil, cause pencil grooves makes crabby finishers.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

mikecarsy said:


> I'm always missing studs what is the easiest way to get a screw in one every time. Draw lines, shoot a laser line?


Really? You use screws for rough carpentry?

Why not a nail gun?

Andy.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

:thumbsup: Get a stud seeking screw gun


Tick centers mid board using tape measure before hanging, then play connect the dots.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i'm right here..


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Struble said:


> i'm right here..


Heeeeyyyyyooooo :laughing:


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

You do know what a drywall square is? If your having that much trouble just measure the studs and mark them on the board with the square before hanging them.
If that does not work get a job as a project manager.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Try 16 on centre, Seems to work for most of us.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I hired a guy with better aim---that is my way----


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> :thumbsup: Get a stud seeking screw gun





Tom Struble said:


> i'm right here..


:blink: Seeking studs now? :blink:


----------



## mikecarsy (Oct 2, 2013)

Texas Wax said:


> :thumbsup: Get a stud seeking screw gun
> 
> 
> Tick centers mid board using tape measure before hanging, then play connect the dots.


I'm thinking a laser beam line on the end so I can line the top and bottom screws up.


----------



## mikecarsy (Oct 2, 2013)

mako1 said:


> You do know what a drywall square is? If your having that much trouble just measure the studs and mark them on the board with the square before hanging them.
> If that does not work get a job as a project manager.


Lowes have the boards with markings already on, don't know why HD do the same.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

For the love of god please do not shoot a laser line to find the studs 

If you can't eyeball it without marking, which you should be able to after some practice, measure out the studs before hanging the board. Mark them on your board and carry the line with a t-square. Not to be so cut and dry but that is the best way to do it now close this thread thank you very much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

mikecarsy said:


> I'm thinking a laser beam line on the end so I can line the top and bottom screws up.


Tick marks on the floor and lid. 

JMO, Screwing off drywall is a basic skill, don't over complicate it, learn it practice it, make more money doing it.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

If your sheets are sideways, you'll start with a mark at the bottom and a mark at the top. Screw these. Then eyeball the middle screw. If you missed the with the middle screw, go left or right 3/4". If you keep missing, keep practicing. If you hit the middle screw right, you only have to split a 2' gap to get the next 2 screws right. 

When I'm tired and grumpy and can't see plumb, I draw lines.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

mikecarsy said:


> Lowes have the boards with markings already on, don't know why HD do the same.


What? Horizontally or vertically? Be great if studs were always 16"oc and if I always hung my board in that direction. The only time I might mark my boards is if I stand them up just using a tape and pencil.

If you're laying them sideways and missing the studs I would hate to see your carpentry work.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Mark layout in the center of the sheet. If you can't keep it straight for 2' there is something wrong.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

mikecarsy said:


> Lowes have the boards with markings already on, don't know why HD do the same.


 You can't be serious ?If you are you better find another trade.I here Hardees is hiring.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It has everything to do with how you position yourself to have a good line of sight. I use reference points to start each row. We used our rookie to nail off shear or sheathing. Then after he was done we made him go through and pull out all the shiners and replace properly. A few times of that (especially in the rafters) he got good at nailing.


----------

